
California approves solar-powered EV charging network and electric school buses - elorant
https://pv-magazine-usa.com/2019/08/19/california-approves-solarschool-buses/
======
westurner
> _The press release from the company said, “heavy-duty vehicles produce more
> particulate matter than all of the state’s power plants combined”._

> […] _for instance why only “10 school buses”?_

IARC has recognized diesel exhaust as carcinogenic (lung cancer) since 2012.

Are there other electric school bus programs in the US?

(edit)

[https://www.trucks.com/2019/03/22/can-electric-school-
buses-...](https://www.trucks.com/2019/03/22/can-electric-school-buses-make-
the-grade/)

> _Most school systems don’t have sufficient capital to finance the high
> initial costs of electric bus purchases and charging infrastructure
> development, he said._

> _In the U.S., the school bus market is about 33,000 to 35,000 vehicles per
> year – about six times more than transit buses._

